# Das seltenste Mount in WoW



## Fröstler (9. September 2011)

Huhu 


Ich stell mir grade die Frage, welches wohl das seltenste Mount in WoW ist. 

Ich meine damit ein Mount dass nur ganz ganz wenige Spieler weltweit haben und welches man bis heute noch nie gesehen hat bzw den Spielern überhaupt bekannt ist das es so ein Mount gibt.

Mir kommt bisher das hier in Frage, welches ich bis heute noch nie irgendwo gesehen habe Weißes Rhinozeros

Ich bin auch nur durch Zufall auf dieses Mount im Internet gestoßen, aber habe selber es noch nie ingame gesehen. 

Daher denke ich, dass es wohl zu eines der seltensten Mounts in WoW gehört.


Was glaubt ihr?

Was ist eurer Meinung das seltenste Mount?


PS: Wenn ihr wollt können wir auch darüber diskutieren was wohl das seltenste Pet von allen ist. 


mfg


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (9. September 2011)

Das Seltenste Mount folgendes: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21176 (Schwarzer Qirajiiresonanzkristall) dieser konnte nur von einer Hand voll Spieler Pro Server erbeutet wurden.Dafür musste man eine aufwändige Questreihe abschliessen (Aq eröffnung)


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2011)

Eigentlich ist das seltenste Mount das, was Blizzard einem kranken Jungen (mittlerweile verstorben) ist den USA bei einem Besuch in der Spieleschmiede von denen geschenkt bekommen hat. Das bis dahin einmalige Phönixmount.
Edit:
Natürlich gibt es noch andere Mounts die heute gar nicht mehr existieren. Zum Beispiel ein weißer Raptor der schon mit Patch 1.1 oder 1.2 wieder verschwand. Die ihn bis dahin aber schon hatten konnten ihn behalten.


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (9. September 2011)

Naja ob die Geschichte (wo auch immer die quelle ist) wirklich stimmt wage ich doch mal stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2011)

Die Trading-Card-Mounts sind halt sehr selten. Es gibt einen schwarzen Reitbären ohne Rüstung etc., den ich einmal auf meinem Server gesehen habe - gefällt mir von allen Bären-Mounts am besten.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2011)

Salumiwa schrieb:


> Naja ob die Geschichte (wo auch immer die quelle ist) wirklich stimmt wage ich doch mal stark zu bezweifeln.


http://www.google.de...=2&ved=0CCkQsAQ
http://wow.joystiq.c...on-passes-away/
http://www.wowwiki.com/Ezra_Chatterton

Reicht dir das, oder soll ich dir noch ein paar Dutzend Seiten verlinken?


----------



## Fröstler (9. September 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das seltenste Mount das, was Blizzard einem kranken Jungen (mittlerweile verstorben) ist den USA bei einem Besuch in der Spieleschmiede von denen geschenkt bekommen hat. Das bis dahin einmalige Phönixmount.
> Edit:
> Natürlich gibt es noch andere Mounts die heute gar nicht mehr existieren. Zum Beispiel ein weißer Raptor der schon mit Patch 1.1 oder 1.2 wieder verschwand. Die ihn bis dahin aber schon hatten konnten ihn behalten.



Du meinst also Al'ars Asche ist selten? Naja finde ich überhaupt nicht, denn mittlerweile sieht man den schon ziemlich oft, das Mount war wohl mal selten, aber jetz nicht mehr.

Also zumindest ist es so bei mir auf dem Server das ich einige mit Al'ars Asche sehe, falls du das Mount meinst.


Weißer Raptor in Patch 1.1 oder 1.2 ... hört sich interesant an, hab ich noch nie was von gehört. ^^


----------



## Avolus (9. September 2011)

Das seltenste Mount ist ein grüner Roboschreiter, welcher von einem GM ausversehen an einen Spieler übergeben wurde.
Dieser Spieler durfte es dann natürlich behalten und dies war auch das einzige Mount seiner Art, weltweit.

Oder geht es um nachwievor erreichbare? ^^


----------



## Fröstler (9. September 2011)

Avolus schrieb:


> Das seltenste Mount ist ein grüner Roboschreiter, welcher von einem GM ausversehen an einen Spieler übergeben wurde.
> Dieser Spieler durfte es dann natürlich behalten und dies war auch das einzige Mount seiner Art, weltweit.
> 
> Oder geht es um nachwievor erreichbare? ^^



Sollte wenn möglich noch erreichbar sein das Mount, aber wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm, so kennt man wenigstens mal noch Mounts kennen die ich evtl. noch gar nicht kannte.


----------



## Tamîkus (9. September 2011)

die tcg mounts sind schon selten aber immer noch zu kriegen jeder kan sich nen spektraltiger bei e-bay holen wen man genug geld zum rauswerfen hat aber das seltenste mount ist meiner meinung die schwarze aq drohne die der skarabeusfüsrt bekam als er den gong schlug und somit aq 20 und 40 offiziel *öffnete*


----------



## luziferius (9. September 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es noch andere Mounts die heute gar nicht mehr existieren. Zum Beispiel ein weißer Raptor der schon mit Patch 1.1 oder 1.2 wieder verschwand. Die ihn bis dahin aber schon hatten konnten ihn behalten.



Hm, Ich habe mit meinem DK einen weißen Raptor in den Taschen des Dungeonfinders (die man als tank immer bekommt^^) gefunden, ob der das ist? Gab auf jeden Fall einen Erfolg.

Edit: Da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens. Ist nur der schnelle weisse Falenreiter, nicht mal ein Raptor, wie peinlich ;-).


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. September 2011)

Ich denke selten sind:

- Mimirons Kopf
- Alar's Asche
- die epischen Raptoren und Skelettpferde aus Patch 1.1/1.2, die es nicht mehr gibt (damals hatten wenige Leute die 1000 Gold, um das Mount zu bekommen)
- der Phönix von Ragnaros sollte auch noch nicht soooo oft herumflattern
- das Mount vom legendären Stab 

und der grüne Roboschreiter, aber das ist eher als Fail eines GMs zu betrachten ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (9. September 2011)

Also der Tarecgosa Abklatsch steht bei uns seit Tagen vorm Allianz AH, sagt zwar nichts über die Seltenheit aus (eher über den Spieler  ), aber mitlerweile hab ich ihn oft genug gesehn.
Ganz im Gegenteil dazu hab ich bisher noch nie das Mount von Onyxia zu Gesicht bekommen, mag am Server liegen, aber es ist zumindest das gefühlt seltenste auf unserm, wenn man mal kaufbare Mounts (wie TCG) und bereits entfernte aussenvor lässt. Mimirons Kopf, A'lars Asche und auch den Feuerfalken von Ragna durft ich schon öfter erblicken. Genauso wie die Drohne die allein min. 3 Allianzler auf unserm Server besitzen ... da hab ich ja die Archäologen Drohne noch seltener gesehn.


----------



## Skydeath@Safiya (9. September 2011)

Salumiwa schrieb:


> Naja ob die Geschichte (wo auch immer die quelle ist) wirklich stimmt wage ich doch mal stark zu bezweifeln.



Ob du noch klar im kopf bist wage ich auch stark zu bezweifeln... PFOSTEN.....



[attachment=12175:20070523173228777.jpg]

Sry aber wenn man kein plan hat einfach mal die Fresse halten... find das echt unverschämt...


----------



## Skydeath@Safiya (9. September 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Drohne die allein min. 3 Allianzler auf unserm Server besitzen ... da hab ich ja die Archäologen Drohne noch seltener gesehn.



Meines wissens nach können das Mount was du hier grad meinst, auf jeden server nur 2 spieler haben... Horde 1 Spieler/ Allianz 1 Spieler,
kann mich aber auch irren x)


----------



## Fakt (9. September 2011)

Skydeath@Safiya schrieb:


> find das echt unverschämt...



Dein Ton ist unverschämt!


----------



## Vanitra (9. September 2011)

Stimmt so nicht. Der erste der die Questreihe abgeschlossen hatte bekam es natürlich, aber auch alle die in den folgenden 2-4 Stunden (genaue Zahl mir nicht bekannt) ebenfalls den Gong geschlagen haben. Später Abschlüsse der Questreihe gingen leer aus. Das erklärt auch warum nicht nur einer pro Server dieses Mount haben kann sondern mehrere. Eventuell fiel die Länge der Zeit in der man das Mount noch bekommen konnte mit einer Downtime zusammen, mit der ein neuer Patch online kam der das dann abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## Potenzus (9. September 2011)

Skydeath@Safiya schrieb:


> Meines wissens nach können das Mount was du hier grad meinst, auf jeden server nur 2 spieler haben... Horde 1 Spieler/ Allianz 1 Spieler,
> kann mich aber auch irren x)



ne soweit ich weß hat das mount jeder bekommen der die quest in ner bestimmten zeit nach dem ersten abgeschlossen hat ... kann also durchaus öfters vorkommen das das viech zu sehn is


----------



## Natar (9. September 2011)

Skydeath@Safiya schrieb:


> Meines wissens nach können das Mount was du hier grad meinst, auf jeden server nur 2 spieler haben... Horde 1 Spieler/ Allianz 1 Spieler,
> kann mich aber auch irren x)



wie war das mit wenn man kein plan hat irgendwas mit fresse oder?



> Stimmt so nicht. Der erste der die Questreihe abgeschlossen hatte bekam es natürlich, aber auch alle die in den folgenden 2-4 Stunden (genaue Zahl mir nicht bekannt) ebenfalls den Gong geschlagen haben. Später Abschlüsse der Questreihe gingen leer aus. Das erklärt auch warum nicht nur einer pro Server dieses Mount haben kann sondern mehrere. Eventuell fiel die Länge der Zeit in der man das Mount noch bekommen konnte mit einer Downtime zusammen, mit der ein neuer Patch online kam der das dann abgeschaltet hat.



oder die questreihe war so aufwändig dass sich die jeweiligen gilden absprachen und nur einer machte die q


----------



## Gazeran (9. September 2011)

Flametalon of Alysrazor...
Mein Mount


----------



## Kyrador (9. September 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Also der Tarecgosa Abklatsch steht bei uns seit Tagen vorm Allianz AH, sagt zwar nichts über die Seltenheit aus (eher über den Spieler  ), aber mitlerweile hab ich ihn oft genug gesehn.



Edit: sorry, ein Wort falsch gelesen und schon war der Sinn dahin  ich habe "im Allianz AH" gelesen und mich gewundert, welches Mount denn da verkauft wird...
Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach schreiben, dass die Spieler posen, und zwar unabhängig davon, wo?


----------



## Sumeira (9. September 2011)

El Pollo Grande habe ich bis jetzt auf einem Live Server noch nie gesehen


----------



## Derulu (9. September 2011)

El Pollo Grande...die Karte war (ist) so selten, dass es sogar häufiger die Quiraidrohne des Skarabäusfürsten häufiger gab^^(inzwischen wohl nicht mehr)

Also entweder das Hühnchen oder die Drohne


----------



## Happy-Tripper (9. September 2011)

Das seltenste pet ist entweder der onyxpanter oder ein eisbär den es nur in china von einer coca cola kampagne gab


----------



## Tidra-on (9. September 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man mal zwischen erspielbaren und noch erreichbaren Mounts , und denen dies nicht mehr gibt und jenen die nur durch Zusatzaufwand (Trading Card und Co.) erreichbar sind unterscheiden.
Weil ein Mount das nicht mehr erspielbar ist, hat für mich deswegen keinen Seltenheitsstatus. Interessanter sind da eher diejenigen die viel Zeitaufwand und oder Glück erfordern um sie aktuell noch zu bekommen.


----------



## Annovella (9. September 2011)

Salumiwa schrieb:


> Das Seltenste Mount folgendes: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21176 (Schwarzer Qirajiiresonanzkristall) dieser konnte nur von einer Hand voll Spieler Pro Server erbeutet wurden.Dafür musste man eine aufwändige Questreihe abschliessen (Aq eröffnung)



Es ist aber nicht das seltenste. Gibt bei weitem mehr. Als beispiel der grüne(?) Roboschreiter, den besitzt nur ein Spieler weltweit. Btw. nichtmehr erhältlich.
Dieses Tarecgosa-Stylemount wird balt von einer menge Spieler benutzt werden. Schon jetzt gibt es mehr davon als von der Schwarzen Qirajiidrohne.



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal zwischen erspielbaren und noch erreichbaren Mounts , und denen dies nicht mehr gibt und jenen die nur durch Zusatzaufwand (Trading Card und Co.) erreichbar sind unterscheiden.
> Weil ein Mount das nicht mehr erspielbar ist, hat für mich deswegen keinen Seltenheitsstatus. Interessanter sind da eher diejenigen die viel Zeitaufwand und oder Glück erfordern um sie aktuell noch zu bekommen.



Erspielbar? Denk Onyxiadrache. Wenn ich damit einen sehe ist es mehr etwas besonderes als Tarecgosa


----------



## Renox1 (9. September 2011)

Skydeath@Safiya schrieb:


> Ob du noch klar im kopf bist wage ich auch stark zu bezweifeln... PFOSTEN.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolleranz hat auch seine Grenzen.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2011)

Es ist wie gesagt das AQ Öffnungsquestmount, da es pro Realm 1 mal gibt.

Alle anderen Müllgeschichten kann sich jeder Affe ausdenken.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. September 2011)

Potenzus schrieb:


> ne soweit ich weß hat das mount jeder bekommen der die quest in ner bestimmten zeit nach dem ersten abgeschlossen hat ... kann also durchaus öfters vorkommen das das viech zu sehn is


Es waren 12 Stunden

Und damals konnte es kaum einer haben denn man brauchte einen unfassbaren support von seiner Gilde weil extrem viele questitems in mc und bwl gedroppt sind und man noch einen boss in moonglade umhauen musste.
Allerdings gab es ja die neuen Server, wo AQ zu classic nicht freigeschaltet wurde und so kam es zu einem richtigen drohnen tourismus leute transten hin , öffneten aq und machten die quest und transten wieder weg



> Es ist wie gesagt das AQ Öffnungsquestmount, da es pro Realm 1 mal gibt.


nö


----------



## Skydeath@Safiya (9. September 2011)

mööp


----------



## Wolfmania (9. September 2011)

der Gnom auf dem mein Taure sitzt...


----------



## Kostex (9. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es ist wie gesagt das AQ Öffnungsquestmount, da es pro Realm 1 mal gibt.
> 
> Alle anderen Müllgeschichten kann sich jeder Affe ausdenken.




 es kann sehr wohl mehrere geben mit diesem mount aufm server. ich zb habs so gemacht dass ich auf meinem server die q reihe gemacht hab und einfach aufm anderen server wo aq noch geschlossen war abgegben habe. danach bekommt jeder der innerhalb von 10 h auch die q abgibt das mount und den titel


----------



## Ellesime (9. September 2011)

Die AQ-Drohne ist keinesfalls so extrem selten wie man meinen möchte.Den extremen Seltenheitswert hatte das Vieh lediglich zu Classic-Zeiten bzw bis zu dem Punkt wo Blizz den kostenpflichtigen Servertransfer ins Spiel brachte.Von da an war es nämlich möglich durch einen Transfer auf einen neuen Server bzw einen wo die Tore noch nicht geöffnet wurden an das Mount und den Titel zu kommen.
Vieleicht erinnert sich der Eine oder Andere noch an das Drama was in diesem Zusammenhang auf dem RP-Server Aldor gelaufen ist.
Jedenfalls haben in der Folgezeit reichlich Leute diese Möglichkeit wahrgenommen.Daher kommt auch der Ausdruck AQ-Touristen.Soweit mir bekannt haben allein auf dem Server Area 52 um die 500 Leute Mount und Titel abgegriffen.Erst mit WotLK hat Blizz dem einen Riegel vorgeschoben da von da an die Tore bei jedem neuen Server bereits offen waren.
Die Questreihe ist mittlerweile nicht mehr komplett machbar und wurde zur Heldentat.

Das seltenste Mount dürfte zweifelsfrei der bereits weiter oben angesprochene güne Schreiter,den es weltweit nur 1 Mal gibt,sein.
Auf Nummer zwei rangieren die alten Epic-Mounts zb http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13317 Die sind sogar ne Heldentat "old School Rider"

Die seltensten noch erreichbaren Mounts sind immer die aus der aktuell höchsten Contentstufe,sofern sie nicht eine 100% Droprate wie Invincible oder Mimiron's Head pre 4.0 haben.


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (9. September 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Allerdings gab es ja die neuen Server, wo AQ zu classic nicht freigeschaltet wurde und so kam es zu einem richtigen drohnen tourismus leute transten hin , öffneten aq und machten die quest und transten wieder weg



Gab es damals schon Server tansfers?


----------



## Cantharion (9. September 2011)

Mounts die ich selten sehe:
- alte epicmounts (die damals entfernt wurden.)
- Zebra (erstes Werbt einen Freund mount)
- Scarab Lord Drohne
- Jedes Epicmount das es beim Händler gibt (zumindest an 85ern sehe ich die weitaus seltener als z.B. den Rabenfürst oder die anderen "rarmounts")


----------



## cletus spuckler (9. September 2011)

Jedes Epicmount das es beim Händler gibt (zumindest an 85ern sehe ich die weitaus seltener als z.B. den Rabenfürst oder die anderen "rarmounts")

this!


----------



## Midnightboy (9. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Mounts die ich selten sehe:
> - alte epicmounts (die damals entfernt wurden.)
> - Zebra (erstes Werbt einen Freund mount)
> - Scarab Lord Drohne
> - Jedes Epicmount das es beim Händler gibt (zumindest an 85ern sehe ich die weitaus seltener als z.B. den Rabenfürst oder die anderen "rarmounts")



Naja das Zebra siehst du so selten weil es meiner meinung nach nicht so der Burner ist ich hab es selber auch aber mein Zwielichtdrache sieht einfach besser aus sry 

Btw noch seltener find ich den alten Braufestwidder auf seiten der Horde der langsame (damals das 60% mount) den giebts nämlich auch nicht mehr und ich hab den auf unserem server noch nie gesehen (Frostwolf).
Dann haben wir noch das Mount was es bei Haala für 100 Kampfmarken und 20 Forscher Marken giebt mein Twink hat den (Farmzeit:2 Monate zu BC) 
Dann der schwarze Protodrache viele auf meinem Alten server hatten den auch nicht.

Mfg Midi


----------



## Derulu (9. September 2011)

El Polo Grande...


Wie kann man denn den grünen Roboschreiter zählen, den es (eigentlich) gar nie zu bekommen gab, sondern der bloß ein einziges Mal wegen eines Fehlers rausging?


----------



## Cantharion (9. September 2011)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Naja das Zebra siehst du so selten weil es meiner meinung nach nicht so der Burner ist ich hab es selber auch aber mein Zwielichtdrache sieht einfach besser aus sry



Vom Zebra kann man halten was man will - ich finde es gut andere (so wie du) eben nicht. jedoch kann man nicht bestreiten dass man es selten sieht.
Und ein Flugmount mit einem bodenmount zu vergleichen ist irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (9. September 2011)

schwarze quiraidrohne und die gaaaaaaaanz alten epic mounts. als die abgeschaft wurden gabs kaum leute die genug geld für sowas hatten. und heute noch spielen. das ziemlcih ne klare sache.

unbesiegbar

mimirons kopf 

die sind auch noch recht selten




was das seltenste ist is aber schwer zu ermitteln


----------



## Herz des Phönix (9. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist auch der "langsame (60%) Braufestwidder" eines der seltensten. Den gibts ja heute auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Nomisno (9. September 2011)

Hab mal gelesen, dass ein GM fälschlicherweise einem Spieler ein einzigartiges Mount zugeteilt hat. Der durfte das behalten und ist nun der einzige mit diesem mount.

Wenn das stimmt, so haben wir unser seltenstes mount ^^


----------



## tuerlich (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Mount ist wahrscheinlich sogar seltener als die AQ Drohne...
Dafür muss man das AV "Ein Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit" schaffen. So ziemlich einer der schwersten Erfolge, die es wohl in WoW gibt.
Ich rechne allerdings TCG Mounts nicht mit, weil man dafür Geld ausgeben muss.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. September 2011)

Das Seltenste Mount ist der "Leuchtend grüne Roboschreiter"
Leuchtend grüner Roboschreiter
Dieses Mount hat nur ein einziger Spieler in ganz World of Warcraft durch einen Gamemaster-Fehler erhalten. Er durfte es behalten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würde ich auf den Schnellen Spektraltiger aus dem TCG tippen. Achja: Alle TCG-Mounts sind handelbar, also auch ohne Geld zu erhalten!

Die Oldschool-Mounts gibts noch in den alten Elitegilden. Gehören aber EINDEUTIG zu den extrem seltenen!

Wie ich grad aus einer Datenbank erfahren habe ist das El Pollo Grande seltener als der Spekki. Hab nur das Pollo öfter gesehen


----------



## Gazeran (9. September 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Dieses Mount ist wahrscheinlich sogar seltener als die AQ Drohne...
> Dafür muss man das AV "Ein Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit" schaffen. So ziemlich einer der schwersten Erfolge, die es wohl in WoW gibt.
> Ich rechne allerdings TCG Mounts nicht mit, weil man dafür Geld ausgeben muss.


i lol'd

Einer der schwersten Erfolge?
na dann bin ich ja super gut *gg*
Der erfolg ist selten, aber nicht unbedingt schwer


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

Da es ja hauptsächlich um noch erreichbare Mounts geht, nenne ich hier mal mein persönliches Highlight:
Das beschi**ene Galopper von dem drec*s Baron in good old Stratholme. Zügel des Todesstreitrosses

Soll ja inzwischen auch in dem Dungeonsack drin sein ...

Wobei ich damals auch nie das Mount von Oyxia zu Gesicht bekommen habe.


----------



## kacaos (9. September 2011)

Ich finde die Liebesrakete vom Liebesevent ist auch sehr selten...Ich zb hatte das glück und hab sie bekommen...sehe eigentlich nie jemanden damit ^^


----------



## Fröstler (9. September 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten  


Na das sieht wohl so aus als wär dieser Grüne Roboschreiter wirklich der seltenste von allen.

Hab von dem noch nie was gehört und ich frag mich warum das dieser Spieler bekommen hat, lol ^^ Nur durch ein Fehler eines Blizzard Mitarbeiters? Normalerweise nehmen die einem doch anschließend ihm weg weil es ein Fehler war, und da nicht? Merkwürdig.. vorallem da die anderen Spieler ja auch sagen können "Wir wollen auch einen haben" und er hat den nur durch ein Fehler eines GM gekriegt. Wundert mich das Blizzard da mal nix gemacht hatte. Wenn heute sowas passieren würde, wär der Flame sicher groß.


Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen lasst uns drauf einigen das wir uns auf ein seltenes Mount entscheiden, dass heute noch erreichbar ist und trotzdem sehr sehr selten ist.

Mir fiele da spontan auch noch der Malygos 25er Drache ein.

Zügel des Azurblauen Drachen


----------



## Nomisno (9. September 2011)

Der grüne Roboschreiter wars, den ich gemeint hab^^

Ansonsten halt wie schon gesagt wie "Oldschool-Mounts"


----------



## Orgoron (9. September 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Hab von dem noch nie was gehört und ich frag mich warum das dieser Spieler bekommen hat, lol ^^ Nur durch ein Fehler eines Blizzard Mitarbeiters? Normalerweise nehmen die einem doch anschließend ihm weg weil es ein Fehler war, und da nicht? Merkwürdig.. vorallem da die anderen Spieler ja auch sagen können "Wir wollen auch einen haben" und er hat den nur durch ein Fehler eines GM gekriegt. Wundert mich das Blizzard da mal nix gemacht hatte. Wenn heute sowas passieren würde, wär der Flame sicher groß.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen lasst uns drauf einigen das wir uns auf ein seltenes Mount entscheiden, dass heute noch erreichbar ist und trotzdem sehr sehr selten ist.
> ...



Blizz hat noch nie jemandem etwas wieder weggenommen es sei denn es sind GM Sachen die in die Spielmechanik eingreifen (Töte alles in 3 km Umkreis oder so)


Der Malygosdrachen kann nicht soo selten sein den gibts doch im Occulus in der Kiste.


----------



## Schiimon (9. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Blizz hat noch nie jemandem etwas wieder weggenommen es sei denn es sind GM Sachen die in die Spielmechanik eingreifen (Töte alles in 3 km Umkreis oder so)
> 
> 
> Der Malygosdrachen kann nicht soo selten sein den gibts doch im Occulus in der Kiste.



das ist der ausm 10er, im 25er gibts nen anderen.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43953#found-i


----------



## MoccaCafee (9. September 2011)

Ich hab noch heute jemanden auf Todeswache mit dem Hühnchen gesehen. Ich dachte erst es wäre ein Falkenschreiter.


----------



## Orgoron (9. September 2011)

Schiimon schrieb:


> das ist der ausm 10er, im 25er gibts nen anderen.
> 
> http://wowdata.buffe...i=43953#found-i



Aha Danke bin nicht so der ganz grosse Mountfreak ^^

Bzw ist die Datenbank da auch etwas wirr.


----------



## Fröstler (9. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Blizz hat noch nie jemandem etwas wieder weggenommen es sei denn es sind GM Sachen die in die Spielmechanik eingreifen (Töte alles in 3 km Umkreis oder so)
> 
> 
> Der Malygosdrachen kann nicht soo selten sein den gibts doch im Occulus in der Kiste.





Ahso. Aber sonst ist das immer anders, wenn Fehler gemacht werden, werden die Spieler bestraft. Diesmal nicht? Hmm naja ok, trotzdem merkwürdig. xD


----------



## Bibis (9. September 2011)

Also ich finde man kann auch noch die Große Liebesrakete erwähnen, die es beim event gibt.
die hab ich wirklich sau selten gesehen, da sie halt auch ne sehr miese dropprate hat.

und was ich erst 1x gesehen hab ist dieses mount: Vicious Gladiator's Twilight Drake

kein plan wodurch man das bekommt, auf jeden fall neues pvp mount und noch recht selten.


----------



## Pangon (10. September 2011)

Bibis schrieb:


> Also ich finde man kann auch noch die Große Liebesrakete erwähnen, die es beim event gibt.
> die hab ich wirklich sau selten gesehen, da sie halt auch ne sehr miese dropprate hat.
> 
> und was ich erst 1x gesehen hab ist dieses mount: Vicious Gladiator's Twilight Drake
> ...



Den Drachen bekommst du mitunter wenn du den Erfolg Gladiator bekommst. Oder bekamst es.


----------



## Deadlikemee (10. September 2011)

Das seltensteste mount ist wie schon einer vor mir erwähnte die legendäre qiraj drohe und die  liebes Rakete vom liebes event!!!


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50250


----------



## pwnytaure (10. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal zwischen erspielbaren und noch erreichbaren Mounts , und denen dies nicht mehr gibt und jenen die nur durch Zusatzaufwand (Trading Card und Co.) erreichbar sind unterscheiden.
> Weil ein Mount das nicht mehr erspielbar ist, hat für mich deswegen keinen Seltenheitsstatus. Interessanter sind da eher diejenigen die viel Zeitaufwand und oder Glück erfordern um sie aktuell noch zu bekommen.



Dann würd ich glatt auf Mimirons Kopf tippen.


----------



## Blackout1091 (10. September 2011)

gibt viele seltene mounts


----------



## Matchfighter (10. September 2011)

Hiho 
Ich finde ja immernoch den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen einen der am schwersten erreichbaren Mounts. 
Da er wie alle anderen Rartierchen ne rnd spawnzeit hat, zusätzlich aber noch seine Spawnzeit mit Vyragosa teilt.
Ich selbst habe ihn nur einmal zufällig gesehen zu anfang wotlk Zeiten und dann nie wieder -.- (leider nicht fangen können:/ )
Dann von den heute erreichbaren natürlich noch so manch ein Mount aus inis oder Raids =)


----------



## Annovella (10. September 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Seltenste Mount ist der "Leuchtend grüne Roboschreiter"
> Leuchtend grüner Roboschreiter
> ...



Jo genau den meint ich


----------



## Nexus.X (10. September 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Edit: sorry, ein Wort falsch gelesen und schon war der Sinn dahin  ich habe "im Allianz AH" gelesen und mich gewundert, welches Mount denn da verkauft wird...
> *Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach schreiben, dass die Spieler posen*, und zwar unabhängig davon, wo?


Weil ich davon ausgehe das deutsche Sätze verstanden werden, auch wenn sie etwas detaillierter sind und die Anschuldigung zum posen haltlos wäre ... es ist bestimmt *hust* nur ein Zufall, dass der Spieler immer zur selben Zeit on ist wie ich oder 3 meiner Gildenkollegen. Bestimmt is er nur "afk" und hat nen Sprung-Bot an, damit er nicht den zugespammten Handelschannel verpasst.  



Matchfighter schrieb:


> Hiho
> Ich finde ja immernoch den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen einen der am schwersten erreichbaren Mounts.
> Da er wie alle anderen Rartierchen ne rnd spawnzeit hat, zusätzlich aber noch seine Spawnzeit mit Vyragosa teilt.
> Ich selbst habe ihn nur einmal zufällig gesehen zu anfang wotlk Zeiten und dann nie wieder -.- (leider nicht fangen können:/ )
> Dann von den heute erreichbaren natürlich noch so manch ein Mount aus inis oder Raids =)


Glaube das liegt eher daran, dass es der mit unbeliebteste aller Protos ist. Zu Anfang WotLK is der bei uns ständig durch die Gegend geflogen und da er glaube auf fast jedem Server permanent gecampt wurde, dürften ihn einige besitzen. Nur ab dem Moment wo dann die restlichen Protodrachen mehr Publik erhielten, wurde er allmählich von den schöner gefärbten ersetzt.
Besitze ihn mitlerweile auch einige Male ohne eine Sekunde dort rumgestanden zu haben ... einfach immer, wenn man sowieso vorbei geflogen ist mit den Twinks fürs Turnier o.Ä., die Route entlang gleiten und abkassieren.

Und hört doch bitte endlich mit dem Drohnen gepreise auf, es gibt wohl mitlerweile mehr als genug Statement dazu, dass es auf den letzten Servern - wo Ahn'Qiraj noch verschlossen war - zu wahrlichen Überschwemmungen an "Touristen" kam.


----------



## Flachtyp (10. September 2011)

Naja, die Drohne ist halt mit das seltenste mount überhaupt. Über den TL brauchen wir nicht reden. An ihn ran zu kommen kann lange dauern, aber viele Leute haben ihn mittlerweile. Gleiches gilt für den Phosphordrake.

Alle TCG-mounts sind ja seltener. Ich persönlich habe noch nie jemanden auf nem http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=49282 gesehen. Das item war aber letztens auf Frostwolf(ally) im AH, zusammen mit dem http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=68008 . Letzteren kann ich selbst seit kurzem mein Eigen nennen und ich habe auf unserem Server(nicht Frostwolf ^^) vorher noch nie jemanden damit gesehen. Hier mal eine Liste mit mounts die ich noch nie gesehen habe(spiele über 4 Jahre), sowohl auf unserem Server als auch auf anderen: 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=68825

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13317#comments

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=69228#teaches

Wobei ich mir beim letzten nicht ganz sicher bin. Sieht ja recht unscheinbar aus. Alle anderen TCG-mounts habe ich schonmal live gesehen.


----------

